# Travian, Anyone?



## cornelius (Mar 24, 2006)

I was wondering if someone on the forum has ever heard of Travian...
I started playing yesterday, and I think it might have some potential to start a new Malazan empire...

http://www.travian.com/

I'm on server 5, my name is CorneliusII and my village is named Valheru ( yes, I'm reading Magician )


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 24, 2006)

I've seen it listed in the various game sites but have not tried it as Ihave about 10 games on the go at the moment


----------

